# Kristen Stewart: Oben ohne in “On The Road” musste sein



## beachkini (24 Mai 2012)

​
*US-Schauspielerin Kristen Stewart (22) musste sich für ihren neusten Streifen “On The Road” oben ohne zeigen. Und der Darstellerin war es durchaus wichtig, dass auch zu machen.*

Kristen Stewart zeigt sich in ihrem neuen Film “On The Road” mit nackter Brust und dem Star aus der Twilight-Saga war es durchaus wichtig, dass auch durchzuziehen. Die 22-Jährige war nämlich überzeugt, dass sie nur dadurch ihrer Rolle wirklich gerecht werden konnte.

Sie sagte laut “digitalspy.co.uk” bei einer Pressekonferenz in Cannes: “Ich liebe es, mich zu fordern. Ich liebe es, mir selbst Angst zu machen. Ich will immer so nah wie möglich an der Erfahrung dran sein.” Kristen Stewart stellt am gestrigen Donnerstag (23.05.) gemeinsam mit Sam Riley und Garrett Hedlund die Romanverfilmung “On The Road” bei den Filmfestspielen von Cannes vor.
*
Und darum geht’s in Kristen Stewart‘ neuen Streifen “On The Road”*

Basierend auf dem gleichnamigen Kultroman von Jack Kerouac, der zum Manifest einer ganzen Generation wurde, erzählt der Film die Geschichte einer ungewöhnlichen Freundschaft zweier ungleicher junger Männer, die sich gemeinsam auf eine abenteuerliche Reise quer durch die USA begeben.

Kurz nach dem Tod seines Vaters lernt der junge Schriftsteller Sal Paradise (Sam Riley) den gleichaltrigen, charismatischen und lebenshungrigen Dean Moriarty (Garrett Hedlund) kennen. Kurzerhand reißt Dean Sal aus der Arbeit an seinem Roman und seiner lethargischen Trauer und nimmt ihn mit auf einen langen Trip Richtung Westen. Stets die nächste Etappe vor Augen begeben sich die beiden in den Taumel des bloßen Seins, leben vom immer letzten Dollar, berauschen sich an der unendlichen Weite der Landschaft, den Drogen, dem Sex, dem Jazz und ihren wilden Gedanken. Auf ihrer Reise stoßen sie auf neue Wegbegleiter und kehren ein bei alten Bekannten.

Darunter Deans große Lieben Marylou (Kristen Stewart) und Camille, der unverwechselbare Old Bull Lee (Viggo Mortensen) und seine Frau Jane sowie der gebildete und nachdenkliche Carlo Marx (Tom Sturridge). Atemlos erzählt dieses Roadmovie von der Suche nach dem Glück, nach Freiheit, nach der großen Liebe und dem ultimativen Rausch des Lebens.

Hierzulande kommt der Streifen mit Kristen Stewart, Viggo Mortensen und Garrett Hedlund am 04. Oktober auf die große Leinwand.

Hier die Bilder der Filmvorstellung in Cannes:
http://www.celebboard.net/65-cannes...-film-festival-23-05-2012-x72-update-2-a.html


----------



## Q (24 Mai 2012)

> dem Star aus der Twilight-Saga war es durchaus wichtig, dass auch durchzuziehen


 uns auch  :thx:


----------



## Pierre1985s (24 Mai 2012)

Q schrieb:


> uns auch  :thx:



geile Antwort haha:WOW:


----------



## Zeus40 (25 Mai 2012)

Pierre1985s schrieb:


> geile Antwort haha:WOW:



Somit ist der erste laute Lacher am Morgen erledigt... :thumbup:

:thx: Leute! :WOW:


----------

